# Research Topic Help



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey guys,

I signed up for a course in costa rica doing field work in the rain forest (la suerte area) with a professor. I'll be there for about 4 weeks and I leave in like 3 weeks. I'll have to take detailed field notes daily and compile a research paper by the end, on the topic of my choice. 

I'm free to choose any topic of my choice, I could do something specific on the darts of that area (I believe auratus and pumilio are there), or I could do something more along the lines of ecosystems and sustainability (since I'm an Anthropology major that might be a better direction). But ultimately I can write on anything I want, with specific topic studies preferred probably (nobody likes generalized papers).

So if anyone could post some thoughts or ideas on topics, that would help me a lot. Also if I choose your topic, I will post my resulting research here (as long as it doesn't suck  ).

Thanks


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

So a good starting point if you wanted to study darts in CR would be to read Kyle Summers early papers from panama. Don't forget that you could have Phyllobates and Colostethus there as well. Colostethus in particular are pretty much ripe for the picking- no one has done much with them research-wise. BUT be warned that almost all field studies take 2-3 times to complete as you have planned for them- make sure you can gather enough data quickly to complete a project. 

cheers,

Afemoralis


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

It's not darts, but what gradually lead me down the road to frogs, darts, and amphibians in general was the Golden Toad (_Bufo periglenes_) of Monteverde. Totally wiped out now, but no one knows for sure as to while. When I did my CR papers, I focused on amphibian decline/chytrid/golden toad primarily. There's plenty of literature in that area, and I'm sure you could work darts into the mix too.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Well I'm really looking for _specific_ topic ideas. And once again it doesn't have to be on darts, might be interesting to look at epiphytes as well. Some things I'm keeping in mind, which will probably make it easier for me, is a topic that concerns something I can either measure or record.

(examples)
Human interaction correlating with a decline in amphibians,
humidity and environment fluctuations affecting epiphyte density,
symbiotic relationship of mycorrhizae fungus and plant roots increasing cell division,
role of bromeliads in pumilio breeding habits,
etc...

all some things I'm thinking I could write about. I know I'll have a microscope among other lab tools available to me but I will not have internet access so I won't be able to use outside information.. just whatever I can find and document on-site.

Once again thanks for the help


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Just a shot in the dark...

How about humidity temperature fluctuations between deforested areas and none deforested areas. 
To potentially show the impact the deforested areas could have on the remaining areas. Could deforestation be the rise in temperature seen in these areas?

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

thats a pretty good topic im going to ask my professor how far we are from the deforested areas and if I'll be allowed to compare the two locations.

He previously told me depending on my topic he would take my to different areas of the rainforest so just to let him know as I'm deciding.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

What I would love to see/do would be to find water sources where tads are being raised, and plot data on water temp/quality, etc, over the time you are there. Also, average rainfall/rate of evaporation/replacement of water in said water sources. Be an awesome research topic, as well as valuble for improving tad rearing in the hobby!


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey man you could do somehting with how well pumilio are adpating to disturbed areas. I have been told many times that they are doing well with adapting to these areas but mabey you could go a little more indepth about it. And pumilio seem to be a bold and easy to find frog so they should make for easy subjects.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

I believe La Suerta sports Phyllobates lugubris as well as auratus and pumilio. I think this is the same area that another student did a nifty little project on the axil size preferences of pumilio. I would like to see that project taken further by looking more closely at the evolutionary cost-benefit of axil size selection. Large axils support more predators and competitors and small axils contain less food. It seems fairly clear that pumilio have developed egg feeding as a way to successfully rear tads in a way that avoids predators and competition.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the ideas, my teacher loved a lot of them, but I still need to think a bit what I'm going to do. My flight leaves tomorrow night and I just got a new camera so hopefully I can take some nice shots. I'll post back later on with what I ended up researching, thanks again.


----------

